# Putting Green/Fringe



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

Not sure where to post this? I'm trying to mow a chip/putting green in my backyard. How do golf courses mow between the fringe and green with making it smooth? I tried tonight "smoothing it" with my landscape blade but I still have the line between the green and fringe.


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Any pics to get a better idea of what you're trying to do?


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'll try to get a better pic of it tomorrow.


----------



## erdons (Apr 3, 2018)

Don't they just mow at 2 different heights?


----------



## caddyshack4reel (Apr 24, 2019)

erdons said:


> Don't they just mow at 2 different heights?


Yes it is different heights. At my course the greens are currently mowed at .110" and the collar (fringe) is mowed at .400". Each course will be different at their respected heights.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

erdons said:


> Don't they just mow at 2 different heights?


Yep. Op will need a second mower, or have to
alter hoc between cuts.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I use 2 mowers to do it.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

So the question of smooth lawn. A landscape rake won't do a thing if your grass is already established.
What kind of grass do you have? Not many Bermuda sod ,that is used for homeowner, can be maintained @ 0.10 HOC. 
Do you have Tiffdwarf or another dwarf sod?
From the picture it looks like your cutting pretty high by Bermuda golf standards. Are you at 0.4?
Golf courses cut everyday and use Plant Growth Regulators. Are you committed to that time and experience?
I see that your grass isn't smooth on the picture. To accomplish this you need to apply a lot of sand to your yard. Over time and years you lawn will be very smoot.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> So the question of smooth lawn. A landscape rake won't do a thing if your grass is already established.
> What kind of grass do you have? Not many Bermuda sod ,that is used for homeowner, can be maintained @ 0.10 HOC.
> Do you have Tiffdwarf or another dwarf sod?
> From the picture it looks like your cutting pretty high by Bermuda golf standards. Are you at 0.4?
> ...


Landscape blade, I believe was the reference, not rake.  Which would do a great job in tight areas where mowers can't get to.


----------



## Rpatterson (Jul 13, 2018)

Our local course is core aerating their Miniverde greens in a few weeks and said I could have the cores if I wanted them. They're 1/4 inch diameter cores. The superintendent said some people have tried using the cores to grow on their home lawns and always came back complaining they wouldn't grow. :roll: I wouldn't complain when they're free, but I digress... I don't expect to have a golf green as my lawn because I don't have the time, inputs, money, or greens mower (I only have a 5 blade reel mower :? ). I wonder how low you could go with the 10 blade Swardman reel 

If the proper steps were taken to prepare a clean soil bed along with plenty of sun and airflow what would you do to TRY and get them to grow in your lawn?

1. Would you try and take as many cores, clean them (if that's a thing), and sprig... Can the cores even be sprigged? or

2. Try and delicately transport what cores you can keep intact and plug them; or

3. Forget about having an ultra dwarf lawn because it's too much work. :lol:


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

Rpatterson said:


> Our local course is core aerating their Miniverde greens in a few weeks and said I could have the cores if I wanted them. They're 1/4 inch diameter cores. The superintendent said some people have tried using the cores to grow on their home lawns and always came back complaining they wouldn't grow. :roll: I wouldn't complain when they're free, but I digress... I don't expect to have a golf green as my lawn because I don't have the time, inputs, money, or greens mower (I only have a 5 blade reel mower :? ). I wonder how low you could go with the 10 blade Swardman reel
> 
> If the proper steps were taken to prepare a clean soil bed along with plenty of sun and airflow what would you do to TRY and get them to grow in your lawn?
> 
> ...


Spread them evenly over the area you want, keep them watered and roll, roll, roll. top dress, top dress, top dress, top dress.

edit: http://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/ticpdf.py?file=/article/lowe-reclaiming-3-8-13.pdf


----------



## Rpatterson (Jul 13, 2018)

The Anti-Rebel said:


> Rpatterson said:
> 
> 
> > Our local course is core aerating their Miniverde greens in a few weeks and said I could have the cores if I wanted them. They're 1/4 inch diameter cores. The superintendent said some people have tried using the cores to grow on their home lawns and always came back complaining they wouldn't grow. :roll: I wouldn't complain when they're free, but I digress... I don't expect to have a golf green as my lawn because I don't have the time, inputs, money, or greens mower (I only have a 5 blade reel mower :? ). I wonder how low you could go with the 10 blade Swardman reel
> ...


I found that article earlier and thought it looked promising. :thumbup:


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Rpatterson said:


> Our local course is core aerating their Miniverde greens in a few weeks and said I could have the cores if I wanted them. They're 1/4 inch diameter cores. The superintendent said some people have tried using the cores to grow on their home lawns and always came back complaining they wouldn't grow. :roll: I wouldn't complain when they're free, but I digress... I don't expect to have a golf green as my lawn because I don't have the time, inputs, money, or greens mower (I only have a 5 blade reel mower :? ). I wonder how low you could go with the 10 blade Swardman reel
> 
> If the proper steps were taken to prepare a clean soil bed along with plenty of sun and airflow what would you do to TRY and get them to grow in your lawn?
> 
> ...


I've used cores to replace portions of our nursery and chipping green in the past (1/2" od on the tines).

Get a lot of cores - they aren't too delicate.

Excavate and area.

Places cores in said area.

Bury in sand.

Water freely.

Some of my guys were laughing at me last year when I told them do it - "it won't work, bossman". 7-8 days later I radioed them to the chipping green to show them the green vegetation popping up thru the sand.

Ymmv, I have a dwarf, not UD. And I laid into an existing usga spec rootzone.

E: UDs don't do well with higher hoc, I can't say I've heard of anyone with a UD above .200"


----------

